# Pantalla negra tv  toshiba 46tl938



## MIKELAXARQUIA (Mar 8, 2021)

Hola amigos, no tengo apenas conocimientos de electrónica, pero me considero manitas para casi todo.
Mi mujer me ha dicho que no soy capaz a arreglar el tv y me lo he tomado como un reto personal jajaja.

Lo que no sabe que voy a tener la ayuda de todos vosotros , os cuento cual es el problema exactamente...desde hace un tiempo venía notando que muy de vez en cuando la tv se apagaba y seguidamente se volvía a encender sin mayor problema;

El caso es que la semana pasada se le fue la imagen quedando la pantalla en negro, pero el audio se sigue escuchando perfectamente, el led frontal sigue de color verde (Cuando se apaga se pone rojo), si la apago y la vuelvo a encender, la imagen se llega a ver por un segundo y se vuelve a quedar en negro, funcionando únicamente como dije el audio.

Os adjunto fotos de las piezas de la tv ya que la desmonté y me gustaría saber por donde puedo empezar a hacer comprobaciones para saber de donde viene la avería. Como herramientas tengo multímetro, soldador y estaño pero podría conseguir otras cosas que me hicieran falta. Muchas gracias por adelantado y hasta pronto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 8, 2021)

Buenas, ilumina la pantalla con una linterna o flexo y trata de ver si la imagen sigue ahí. 
Ese tipo de avería suele ser la retroiluminación, puede que uno o varios Led estén mal y la alimentación se autoprotege. 

Haz un barrido por Google y YouTube buscando como comprobar los Led de backlight, encontrarás muchos vídeos y podrás ver lo complicado que es acceder a las tiras de LEDs para cambiarlas. 

PD. Ahora sí, antes me mareaba al leer todo junto. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que "habemos" gente con problemas de vista y os perdéis la posible ayuda de esa gran multitud.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 8, 2021)

Coincido con el colega @Pinchavalvulas. Acá lo más probable es que sea el backlight (tiras led malas) o bien, el driver de los leds, que es la tarjeta de color azul.

El tema es que si fueran leds malos, tendrías que desmontar la pantalla para encontrar el o los leds afectados, lo que es un trabajo delicado y que requiere ciertas precauciones, que puedes comprobar en los videos, tal como te dice el colega.

Es delicado ese trabajo, porque si quiebras el panel (o pantalla), tu TV quedará inutilizable y probablemente con cortesía de tu mujer te ganarás unas caricias con este utensilio. 

 

Que comience el juego 😅 .


----------



## MIKELAXARQUIA (Mar 9, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, ilumina la pantalla con una linterna o flexo y trata de ver si la imagen sigue ahí.
> Ese tipo de avería suele ser la retroiluminación, puede que uno o varios Led estén mal y la alimentación se autoprotege.
> 
> Haz un barrido por Google y YouTube buscando como comprobar los Led de backlight, encontrarás muchos vídeos y podrás ver lo complicado que es acceder a las tiras de LEDs para cambiarlas.
> ...


Muchas gracias amigo, efectivamente iluminando la pantalla con linterna se ve imagen, en breve intentaré desmontar hasta llegar a los leds y comprobar el estado de los mismos. A ver si no se complica mucho el desmontar hasta llegar a ellos. Saludos y hasta pronto.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 9, 2021



skynetronics dijo:


> Coincido con el colega @Pinchavalvulas. Acá lo más probable es que sea el backlight (tiras led malas) o bien, el driver de los leds, que es la tarjeta de color azul.
> 
> El tema es que si fueran leds malos, tendrías que desmontar la pantalla para encontrar el o los leds afectados, lo que es un trabajo delicado y que requiere ciertas precauciones, que puedes comprobar en los videos, tal como te dice el colega.
> 
> ...


 gracias amigo por la información, en breve me pondré con ella... antes de desmontar todo ¿Cómo puedo comprobar el estado de los drivers por si fuera de eso?

 y por último en caso que un led esté en mal estado ¿me recomiendas cambiar ese sólamente o la tira entera? gracias y saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 9, 2021)

Cuando el driver de los leds falla, por lo general los MOSFET quedan en cortocircuito, lo que se puede comprobar con un tester/multímetro, pero sin hacer mayores pruebas, estoy casi seguro que tu falla son los leds.

Cambiar sólo los leds malos o la tira completa depende del bolsillo o gustos de cada cual. Yo simplemente cambio los leds malos.


----------



## MIKELAXARQUIA (Mar 9, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> Cuando el driver de los leds falla, por lo general los MOSFET quedan en cortocircuito, lo que se puede comprobar con un tester/multímetro, pero sin hacer mayores pruebas, estoy casi seguro que tu falla son los leds.
> 
> Cambiar sólo los leds malos o la tira completa depende del bolsillo o gustos de cada cual. Yo simplemente cambio los leds malos.


ok, lo tengo en cuenta, muchas gracias por su aportación, es de gran ayuda,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 9, 2021)

Hola, lo que puedo decirte es que si, NO eres técnico y mucho menos has trabajado con éstos dispositivos.  Mejor llévalo a manos expertas, hazte ese favor,  por la salud del TV y por economía tuya!


----------



## MIKELAXARQUIA (Mar 9, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, lo que puedo decirte es que si, NO eres técnico y mucho menos has trabajado con éstos dispositivos.  Mejor llévalo a manos expertas, hazte ese favor,  por la salud del TV y por economía tuya!


Gracias por tu aportación...Ya es un tv viejo con 10 años, seguramente repararlo de 100 euros no baja, ya he comprado uno nuevo mucho mejor que éste de 58 pulgadas, con bluetooth, wifi, sistema Android 4k,  y por 379€, así que sinceramente creo no merece la pena así que correré el riesgo de intentar repararlo


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 10, 2021)

MIKELAXARQUIA dijo:


> Gracias por tu aportación...Ya es un tv viejo con 10 años, seguramente repararlo de 100 euros no baja, ya he comprado uno nuevo mucho mejor que éste de 58 pulgadas, con bluetooth, wifi, sistema Android 4k,  y por 379€, así que sinceramente creo no merece la pena así que correré el riesgo de intentar repararlo


Se me ocurre que con preguntar a un especialista no pierdes nada, en 1º lugar, buscando el Service Oficial de la marca según tu zona. Aunque por experiencia se que no siempre el oficial de una marca es el mejor y puede que el de otra marca lo haga mejor (ambas cosas me sucedieron). Preguntarle a amigos y/o conocidos sobre recomendaciones de técnicos ayuda tanto a saber a quien ir y a quien evitar. En mi caso, el técnico que arreglo el de donde vivo no resulto ser el más caro y fue el que más voluntad le puso -uno me dijo que lo sacará a la calle y lo cambiara -.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2021)

El problema es que la mayoría de los servicios de marcas autorizados suelen cambiar las placas y ahí si que no merece la pena, sobre todo al sumar la mano de obra. 
Luego hay algunos que, aunque lleven marcas, se molestan en revisar e intentar reparar para poder hacer caja. Y esos suelen ser más baratos. 

Hay muchos que, como en el último en que estuve, ponen un tope de reparación mínimo "más menos" coherente con el tipo de aparato. Esto quiere decir que el cliente decide si lo quiere reparar hasta un tope lo deja (que no tiene porqué llegar a ese tope, puede ser mucho menos) y si nó, se lo lleva y se hace un llavero con él.


----------

